# Your weapon was made by the lowest bidder - fails



## jollyjacktar (4 Oct 2012)

Seeing as there were several "fail" videos posted on the AK-47 thread, I thought we should start a thread of just general weapon fails.  I'll start it off.

Libyan T-54/55   >


----------



## LordOsborne (5 Oct 2012)

the video's #1 rated comment made me chuckle.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (5 Oct 2012)

Holy smokes , I feel sorry for the crew. 

I don't have a video or any published reports, but I've heard that a common ailment of the Indian made T-72 is that the barrel is liable to explode after just over a dozen shells have been put through it. The Russian made tanks (which were imported in kit format and assembled locally) performed as they were supposed to. Sorry, the computer systems would foul up routinely. This was because the original versions came with air-contitioning. However the brass of the Indian Army in their infinite wisdom felt that air-conditioning would be mollycoddling the crew. 

As for the barrels exploding - this is another example of the corruption that exists in that country.

Like I said, I have no sources to quote. The Indian government makes sure that none of this is leaked to the media. Why? Because most likely some politician had received a kickback first for the inferior grade of metal to be approved  ;D.


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2012)

That had to hurt.


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Oct 2012)

Even with all that LCF, a fail is a fail 

http://youtu.be/WanYKZ_F--Y


----------



## David X (5 Oct 2012)

This one made my day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0T6lsWK2A


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Oct 2012)

David X said:
			
		

> This one made my day
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0T6lsWK2A



The REAL way to make an explosion with an Ak-47 

http://youtu.be/YXONItsEU7E


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2012)

T-72 Fail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Ra8JcY7k8&feature=related


----------



## Timex (6 Oct 2012)

When tankers get bored:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poLf9Qamnpk&feature=related


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Oct 2012)

^ looks like a T-80

Can't help but trying to identify them after AFV Review lecture last week >.<


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> ^ looks like a T-80
> 
> Can't help but trying to identify them after AFV Review lecture last week >.<



T-80 has its exhaust at the rear, and has a different looking side skirt.

In the video the exhaust is at the side, and has the drop tank mountings on the rear hull. Probably a T-72M1/A.


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Oct 2012)

Looked bigger than the T72, but couldn't see the front to see the characteristic "V".  I'm just an MP so go easy on me


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Oct 2012)

Trident submarine missile test failure.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5nZ-SwngnE


----------



## Dissident (12 Oct 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RROr86sqiP8&feature=fvwrel

Hope the guy in the last one punched out in time.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> ^ looks like a T-80
> 
> Can't help but trying to identify them after AFV Review lecture last week >.<



Back in my youth three decades ago, the only AFV recognition we relied on was if the Cold War wentr hot and it was big and green with a honking big red star on and driving West from Fulda, shoot first ID later  8)


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Back in my youth three decades ago, the only AFV recognition we relied on was if the Cold War wentr hot and it was big and green with a honking big red star on and driving West from Fulda, shoot first ID later  8)



I think 1 ID would be upset at you.     >




(1st Infantry Division)


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Back in my youth three decades ago, the only AFV recognition we relied on was if the Cold War wentr hot and it was big and green with a honking big red star on and driving West from Fulda, shoot first ID later  8)





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think 1 ID would be upset at you.     >



He did say he'd shoot them later.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2012)

USS Forrestal Mishap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chuiyXQKw3I


----------

